# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Enigmat - Gjëzat 3

## Agim Metbala

*Moderatorja Shigjeta, para disa ditësh më ka paralajmëruar se duhet ta mbylli temën Enigmat - gjëzat 2, për shkak të postimeve të shumta në temë... Përkundër paralajmërimit, ne e vazhduam edhe disa ditë lojën... dhe ajo me arsye e mbylli temën ...

Në këtë rast, falenderoj moderatoren Shiqeta se ma plotësoi dëshirën që ta hapi temën e re në Letërsinë shqiptare, edhe pse kjo temë sipas përmbajtjes, sigurisht që bënë pjesë në nënforume të tjera... andaj për këtë mirëkuptim, e falenderoj publikisht dhe skajshmërisht...

Enigmat - gjëzat 2, e mbyllëm me shumë sukses, fal angazhimit të anëtarëve të "sofrës sonë", e sidomos fal angazhimit të z. shefit Besos, Mondit, Çaushit,Jul-lindës, Bibiut, Sido, Roit, New-man, Yllëzës, Gjashtëkisat, E panjohura, Tevelizorit, Dea 7, Arbeni 3o, Warning, Kitrra 7, Rina 3, Vdekja, Resina...le t'më falin nëlse dikend se kam përmendur, janë shumë emra...e kohëve të findit, fal angazhimit të shtuar të enigmatit - sajuesit Riza Bërbatovcit, tema morri intensitet të shtuar si në kuantitet, ashtu edhe në kualitet...

Ne do ecim prej fillimit, besoj se enigma - gjëzat 3, do t'i kaloj dy temat e para, kështu unë kam dëshirë...

Ju përshëndesë të gjithëve me një përqafim të fortë...

Tema është e juaj, urdhëroni pra! *

----------


## Agim Metbala

*SINAN LEKA LOKA,
E realizon detyrën e sulmuesit 
Ky futbollist i Çelsit!


Zgjidhja?...................................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*BAMIR J. RRUCA,
Ky trim i lirisë;
U flijua për atdhe 
Në shpellën e Dragobisë!


Zgjidhja?.........................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*MIRASH B. LELA,
në fakultet ligjëron or mik 
Ma Ramushën, nkrah në politikë!

Zgjidhja?......................................*

----------


## e panjohura

> *BAMIR J. RRUCA,
> Ky trim i lirisë;
> U flijua për atdhe 
> Në shpellën e Dragobisë!
> 
> 
> Zgjidhja?.........................*


Bajram Curri!

----------


## e panjohura

> *MIRASH B. LELA,
> në fakultet ligjëron or mik 
> Ma Ramushën, nkrah në politikë!
> 
> Zgjidhja?......................................*


Blerim Shala!

----------


## Çaushi

Pershendetje ....e  kalofshim mbare!

----------


## Çaushi

SINAN LEKA LOKA,
E realizon detyrën e sulmuesit 
Ky futbollist i Çelsit!


*Zgjidhja?.........................NIKOLAS ANELKA!--!?*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Bajram Curri!


*Përshëndetje e panjohura... ka kohë që na keni munguar, është ndier mungesa e juaj...

Më vjenë vërtetë mirë se e nisët e para me përgjigje të sakta në Enigmat 3...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Pershendetje ....e  kalofshim mbare!


*Përshëndetje nik i të gjithë miqve, urime juve, ju jeni ata që më shtrëngoni të punoj shpesh edhe kundër mundësive reale...

Kalofshim bashkë sa më mirë në Enigma - gjëza 3...*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*BETA FANELA,
E ndien vehten në mjerim 
Mbase nuk di shkrim e lexim!

Zgjidhjas?............................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ZETA TANI?
Sa nuk më ngatërroi Rreza 
 në fund e kuptova se është kundërteza!

Zgjidhja?.........................................  ........*

----------


## mondishall

> *BETA FANELA,
> E ndien vehten në mjerim 
> Mbase nuk di shkrim e lexim!
> 
> Zgjidhjas?............................*


Rruge te mbare faqes se re me enigma.

Zgjidhja? ANALFABETE

----------


## mondishall

> *ZETA TANI?
> Sa nuk më ngatërroi Rreza 
>  në fund e kuptova se është kundërteza!
> 
> Zgjidhja?.........................................  ........*


E perdorim shpesh ne vargje:ANTITEZA

----------


## Agim Metbala

> Rruge te mbare faqes se re me enigma.
> 
> Zgjidhja? ANALFABETE


*Falemnderit Mondi, mbarësia të përcjell vazhdimisht në jetë...*

*AGJENTE, IK!
Më besoni se jam dalldis 
E di se është degë e biologjisë!

Zgjidhja?..................................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ALINA M. IMAMI,
Pa kusht do të bëhet e madhe:
Është me perespektivë -
Kjo këngëtare shqiptare!

Zgjidhja?..................................*

----------


## e panjohura

> *Falemnderit Mondi, mbarësia të përcjell vazhdimisht në jetë...*
> 
> *AGJENTE, IK!
> Më besoni se jam dalldis 
> E di se është degë e biologjisë!
> 
> Zgjidhja?..................................*


Gjenetika!......

----------


## resina

> *ALINA M. IMAMI,
> Pa kusht do të bëhet e madhe:
> Është me perespektivë -
> Kjo këngëtare shqiptare!
> 
> Zgjidhja?..................................*


*ANILA MIMAMI*

----------


## Agim Metbala

> *ANILA MIMAMI*


*Përshëndetje Resina, ky është "turni i tretë" me anagrame - ndërrimore, në letërsin shqiptare, do të jetë turni i kurorizimit të sukseve tona të përbashkëta në avansimin e kësaj enigme e pastaj, pastaj le të shohim sipas disponimit të të gjithëva, ndoshta e vazhdojmënë nënforume të tjera konform propozimit të moderatores...

Ju përshëndes enkas me një anagram - ndërrimor:*
*
SHEGA BEGI,
Mëpëlqen kjo këngëtare;
Sidomos kurkëndon këngën -
"Moj bardhoke", më çmend fare!

Zgjidhja?....................................*

----------


## Agim Metbala

*ASDREN GUSHARA,
Bukur këndon moj Naçe;
Sidomos këngën -
"Kajranfili në bashqe"!

Zgjidhja?.......................*

----------

